

2010 List of Surprises and Predictions - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2010/01/2010-surprise-list.html

======
daybaker
Interesting list and some of those look dead on...but no way Android gets as
much traction as people thing.. I think Apple stays dominant.

